# Konstruktor der Oberklasse und super



## joe89 (8. Mai 2007)

In meinem Code habe ich eine Klasse erzeugt, von der später eine Klasse erben soll


```
public class vater()

{
   public void vater()
   {
      ....
   }

}
```

In meiner Unterklasse möchte ich den Kontruktor von vater aufrufen
Mein erster Ansatz sah so aus. Zu meiner Überraschung wird der Konstruktor des Vaters nicht aufgerufen.



> public class erbe extends vater
> {
> public void erbe()
> {
> ...



Ändert man den Code folgermassen ab, wird der Konstruktor durchlaufen.



> public class erbe extends vater
> {
> public void erbe()
> {
> ...



Warum klappt es nicht mit der Variante 1 ?

Vielen Dank für eine Auskunft

joe89


----------



## SlaterB (8. Mai 2007)

weil du Operationen und kein Konstruktoren definiert hast

schreibe
public vater() {
statt
public void vater() {


usw.

und Klassen immer mit Großbuchstaben am Anfang!!


----------

